# Driving to Nicaragua from Mexico?



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Many years ago I drove thru Mexico into Guatemala & back without too much hassle. I have bussed & flown to Most of Central America(from Mexico DF to Panama & pretty well everywhere in between). I am considering driving to Nic & back sometime in the next 6 months. Does anyone have any experience in these matters? is it too much hassle, borders, rules , cost, etc? Should I forget about it & stick to planes & bus? thanks. Blast


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

I've done it a bunch but years ago. At the time there were two revolutions going on, one is Nico, the other in El Salvador. Both those countries only gave 3-day travel visas and Nico wanted ypou to exchange 65 USD into their Cordavas. 

The roads were horrible, Honduras was the worst. Find some travel forum and you'll get what your need. 

Oh, pick up hitchers if they're military. Always nice to have some fire power if you need it. 

.


----------

